# Replaced alternator: Now no tach/speedo



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I changed my alt. cuz my last one was just putting out like 3 amps. I did the whole procedure. i started it up, it runs good. Everything seems to be good except that my stock and after market tachs do not work. Neither does the speedometer. What could have happened?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you might have blown a fuse. Go around the car and check to see if anything else isn't working. Change fuses accordingly. This should be a result of a "meter" fuse. Check the fuses under the steering column.

I believe the most common ones are "meter" and "electronic parts"


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Yea, i checked EVERY SINGLE fuse under the dash, they all are fine. Is there any fuses any where else? All of the lights work -gauge lights and tach light. I dont think my cig. lighter works though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there are fuses by the battery check those.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay ill do that:cheers:


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

All the fuses are fine. I checked the alt. connections too. 

The heating/air controls dont work either. No hazards or blinkers, speedo, tach.

WHATS WRONG????


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I think i may have somethig on the alt hooked wrong.

There are two little colored wires(i think yellow and red) What are these for?

I hooked the black small wire to the body of the alt. The big wire to the big post. And the yellow and red wires to the little terminals(maybe i got these two mixed up???)


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay, i got the alt. tested and its not working. So i took it off and took it to autozone for them to test on there machine, and it worked. So its something in my car. I checked all the connections. 
\
Even with a good battery i should get some lights warning lights when i turn the key, right? I get nothing. I am totally stumped. The car starts and runs fine on the battery, but everything listed above doesnt work....???????????????????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still think it may be a fuse. Do this. Get a voltmeter and check the voltage at the bettery terminals, once with the car off, once withthe car on.

If there is no change in the voltage with the car on/off, then your alt. isn't hooked up properly. If your getting higher voltage with the car on, then your alt is working fine and you prolly blew a fuse. Check the MAIN 70A fuse in the engine compartment. It's in the black box by the battery.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay i will do that.

I wish it wasnt so hard to open my locking hood pins


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay, i just found a blown 75A fusible link. It was labled baterry something.

Im gonna go get one, i help its the only problem

Thanks,
ryan


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I guess it's 75, not 70. Anyway, I'm sure that was your problem, you prolly shorted something when you changed out the alternator.

I think I figured something out tonight. The 75A fuse is only for the accessories that go on when the key is in. Cig lighter, radio, AC, defroster, gauges, etc. Change that out and you're good to go.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Cool! :cheers:

Ill get one in the morning


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

That will be the problem, i had the EXACT problem on my pulsar (australian B14 basically) after i installed a set of extractors.

Cost AUD$7.85 and a shit load of frigging around to get one !


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

lol, I CANT FIND THIS STUPID FUSIBLE LINK! Even the nissan dealer has to order it.

Im gonna check the yards because i need my car.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My alternator just went last night and i'll be replacing it sometime today. I noticed my speedo stopped working about 5 minutes before the battery died. Hope it'll work once I swap in the new one or else i'll be visiting this thread again.


----------

